# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si të bëj që desktopi i Ubuntu të duket më bukur?

## rm_renald

Pershendetje!

Kam instaluar Ubuntu 8.10 dhe po kerkoja ne net menyra per t'a bere desktopin me te paraqitshem. (frymezuar nga desktopi i Helios te tema "Pamje nga tryeza ime).

Kerkova per dicka te tille me emrin Windows Destop Manager (???) dhe me dolen rezultate si: Fluxbox, Compiz, Beryl etj. (Smora vesh asgje)

Pastaj u futa te nje faqe me themes http://www.gnome-look.org/ por temat nuk instaloheshin. (pervec njeres)

Mund te me ndohmoje njeri qe te instaloj nje nga keto prog. qe bejne desktopin me te bukur (me efekte 3 dimensionale apo dicka te tille).

Thnx........

----------


## Force-Intruder

Provo beryl... mudn te besh gjera te papara  :ngerdheshje:

----------

